
VW Offers 'Goodwill' Package to Diesel Owners - jmbmxer
http://www.cnet.com/news/volkswagen-goodwill-package/
======
JoeAltmaier
Not sure what this is about. They're 'reimbursing' VW 4-cylinder diesel
owners. But they aren't the ones injured, right? Its the public that is
choking on their fumes.

